# need scrap of peel and stick roll roofing



## MIKO (Sep 24, 2012)

I am doing a whole house renovation on a 1600 sqft house built in 1907. The budget is super tight and came up 55 inches short of Mule Hide peal and stick roll roofing in weatheredwood. I was wondering if any roofers in the Kansas City area would have a partial roll left over from a previous job that I could buy from them. I could even trade a half roll of Weatherguard? peal and stick underlayment if needed. Thanks. MIKO


----------

